# Bushing set vs. inlay kit ?



## mharwell01 (Jan 25, 2008)

I've not ever used a guide bushing or inlay kit with my router and have a couple of questions. First I have a 2-1/4 hp Dewalt fixed/plunge router. Im not sure if I should get the inlay kit from Whiteside for making templates or if I should get a guide bushing set instead. I know the inlay kit comes with the removable collar which i assume is to save time changing bushings. If I understand this correctly, by having a guide bushing set, cant i accomplish the same thing except I would have to change bushings, however Im not limited to the 1/8" bit that comes with the inlay kit. 

Im sure there are applications where each has its own advantage, Im just trying to decide which is best for me. I wouldnt be using it for inlay work often. My first project with this would be to make an accurate hole in my router table top for an insert. This would be more along the lines of what Id use it for. Any thoughts, advice, or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi mharwell01

Bushing and inlay KIT not the same,,,the inlay kit needs a brass bushing and the collar and the 1/8" bit..in order to do the job.

The bushing guides can be use for many other jobs...
so to say you should just get the bushing set for now then down the road get the inlay kit...but when you do besure to get the one with a setup pin..

http://www.ptreeusa.com/routerAcc.htm#20262
=============





mharwell01 said:


> I've not ever used a guide bushing or inlay kit with my router and have a couple of questions. First I have a 2-1/4 hp Dewalt fixed/plunge router. Im not sure if I should get the inlay kit from Whiteside for making templates or if I should get a guide bushing set instead. I know the inlay kit comes with the removable collar which i assume is to save time changing bushings. If I understand this correctly, by having a guide bushing set, cant i accomplish the same thing except I would have to change bushings, however Im not limited to the 1/8" bit that comes with the inlay kit.
> 
> Im sure there are applications where each has its own advantage, Im just trying to decide which is best for me. I wouldnt be using it for inlay work often. My first project with this would be to make an accurate hole in my router table top for an insert. This would be more along the lines of what Id use it for. Any thoughts, advice, or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

You'll find that getting the bushing guides first will be the way to go. As Bob said, you can always get the inlay kit later. Besides, you can always create templates and inlays from MDF but, you'll still need the bushing guides.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

As the two esteemed members have said, without doubt, a set of template guides first. Study this pdf from Template Tom O'Donnell's sticky and you will become proficient in the use of template guides in a short space of time.

Intro To Template Guides for publication.pdf


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"the inlay kit needs a brass bushing"

Tell me Bj, why Brass and not steel, stainless steel, Aluminium or any other metal?
I'm not trying to be a smart a..e, just curious.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Brass will not break lose like steel... ....

It's soft so to speak, and when you crank the ring nut down it will give just a bit and lock the brass in place unlike steel,ALum,etc.

Just like brass pipe plugs,or brass pipe fitting do...they seal without the need of anything else...
Brass will squeal or squeak when it's taped or threaded that's because the brass is trying to come back to the same size it was ...it's like threading a sponge..... 

===============


harrysin said:


> "the inlay kit needs a brass bushing"
> 
> Tell me Bj, why Brass and not steel, stainless steel, Aluminium or any other metal?
> I'm not trying to be a smart a..e, just curious.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Harry, brass is preferred since it will not damage bits during set up, brass guide bushings will stay in place when you tighten the locking nut and aluminum or steel will vibrate loose. Remember our attachment methods are different than yours.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"Remember our attachment methods are different than yours."

I think that probably says it all.


----------

